# Watch movement cufflinks



## lamboalex (Sep 10, 2011)

I love em!


















Anyone have any idea which watch these came from?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

lamboalex said:


> Anyone have any idea which watch these came from?


A 14K Belvil ladies watch.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

How much do these type of cufflinks go for usually?


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

I have seen different ones go for $25 all the way up to $200+ depending on maker and the watch movements used.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

$ 115









Google is your friend.

The Milus cufflinks with a 360° rotatable oscillating weight are much more expensive (but gorgeous). E.g. the CUF002 are 220 Euro.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Lots of them available for a few tenners on Etsy. You do want to see shots of the attachment before buying though. I got these:


But look at how they attached the links:


Ew.


----------



## flyingcesar (Jul 15, 2012)

GuySie said:


> Lots of them available for a few tenners on Etsy. You do want to see shots of the attachment before buying though. I got these:
> 
> 
> But look at how they attached the links:
> ...


 is that really a attached with a hot glue gun?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Yup. Disappointing huh.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

stuffler said:


> $ 115
> 
> View attachment 764207
> 
> ...


Post the back of yours


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

stuffler said:


> The Milus cufflinks with a 360° rotatable oscillating weight are much more expensive (but gorgeous).


+1










They real fun, rotors actually function. I like mine :-d. P.S. picture borrowed from the net.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Why don't they make something to protect the movement? Especially on the Milus ones. It seems like a major inconvenience wearing these. They would snag, and pieces would chip off.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow! I've got to gets me a pair!!!


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks to you and Mike for this.
I'm stopping off in Hong Kong in Sept '12 and I will purchase a pair then.


Lencoth said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Shepperdw said:


> Why don't they make something to protect the movement? Especially on the Milus ones. It seems like a major inconvenience wearing these. They would snag, and pieces would chip off.


what he said, but I do like them 



> Originally Posted by *stuffler,mike*
> 
> $ 115
> 
> ...


Yeah what Kittysafe asked :think:


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I stopped off in Hong Kong and bought a pair of Milus cufflinks.
Approx. US$350 for the pair. Service was great and I got them from the boutique in Causeway Bay.
Of course, the shop photos look better than my photos!
(Thanks again to Mike Stuffler for drawing my attention to these)


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Those are nice cufflinks.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> Those are nice cufflinks.


I've already had people play with them!
i.e. turn the 1/2 plate around.
I suspect only WIS would pick up the fact that they are movements.
Shame they don't tell the time!!!!!


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Especially at that price!


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> Especially at that price!


Yeah, they weren't cheap but how could I say no to a cufflink based on a movement?
Only a very few people could appreciate that sentiment. My wife certainly doesn't!
Thank goodness they're all on the forum!!!!!!


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Atoning Unifex said:


> How could I say no to a cufflink based on a movement?


There are many artisans who make such cufflinks on Etsy at far less cost,
and Etsy is a community of individuals which is always nice to help over a corporation in my opinion,
just my two cents.

watch movement cufflinks op Etsy, de internationale marktplaats voor handgemaakte producten en vintage items.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> There are many artisans who make such cufflinks on Etsy at far less cost,
> and Etsy is a community of individuals which is always nice to help over a corporation in my opinion,
> just my two cents.
> 
> watch movement cufflinks op Etsy, de internationale marktplaats voor handgemaakte producten en vintage items.


Oh man!!!!
Where were you 2 months ago?!?!?!:-d


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Oh man!!!!
> Where were you 2 months ago?!?!?!:-d


lol - I was here!


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Oh man!!!!
> Where were you 2 months ago?!?!?!:-d


I will say this though. Your cuff links are far superior to any I've ever seen on Etsy.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> I will say this though. Your cuff links are far superior to any I've ever seen on Etsy.


I will keep you posted if they fall apart.
The 1/2 plate could catch on something and get pulled off.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

My brother bought me these for my birthday this year:
Sodalite Circle Cufflinks from Paul Fredrick


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> My brother bought me these for my birthday this year:
> Sodalite Circle Cufflinks from Paul Fredrick


Nice!
In the same blue?


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Nice!
> In the same blue?


They're real Sodalite stones, so yes, blue


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> They're real Sodalite stones, so yes, blue


Let me ask you this Kittysafe.
How many pairs of cufflinks do you own?


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Let me ask you this Kittysafe.
> How many pairs of cufflinks do you own?


Actually just the one at the moment.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> Actually just the one at the moment.


I hope the cufflink bug doesn't bite you like the watch (or pen) bug!


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

The only collection I've always had is pens, ever since I was little. I appreciate nice things, artisan craftsmenship in all things, 
but not so much that I collect them.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> The only collection I've always had is pens, ever since I was little. I appreciate nice things, artisan craftsmenship in all things,
> but not so much that I collect them.


I hear ya!
I don't really collect anything at all.
I just purchase what I like.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Cuff links would be real easy to collect as they're nice and small.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

....and easy to lose.
I had a pair of Montblanc Starwalker cufflinks to match my crappy pen, but lost one of them.
Probably in the vacuum cleaner......


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Atoning Unifex said:


> ....and easy to lose.
> I had a pair of Montblanc Starwalker cufflinks to match my crappy pen, but lost one of them.
> Probably in the vacuum cleaner......


I'd check couch cushions, vents, underneath things... you would hear cuff links getting eaten by a vacuum 
Good luck I hope you find it.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

I bought a pair from an Ebay seller, extremely pleased with the product. Not linking to his sales threads in case it flouts WUS rules.

Received a lot of positive comments whenever I wear them. Bulova movements with crown.

Pic from sellers thread:


----------



## GeorgeT (Dec 13, 2011)

Got mine today from eBay and I'm pleased with the purchase.


----------

